
How to build a startup while having a full-time job – by people who did it - AliCollins
https://thenextweb.com/tq/2017/11/23/build-startup-full-time-job-according-people/
======
osullivj
My tip: avoid products or services that require face to face sales and
support. I've found it impossible to reconcile with the day job.

